# High School and College Golf



## DOMAINerBLOGer (Mar 27, 2006)

Are there any users who play golf for their school? I imagine they are getting ready to get the teams together to go out and play. Also, what is the best college golf team? I am just wondering because in NCAA Basketball and Football you have certain teams that stand out in front of other teams.


----------



## Bigbertha (Mar 28, 2006)

Im really not sure. I usually stick to watching the pros when Im watching golf. I wonder if college is better than pro in golf, i like college basketball and football more than professional so will the trend continue or does it not even come on tv?


----------



## deadphoenix (Mar 29, 2006)

I played for my high school team but I couldn't really do much but pound the ball and hope for a good short game. I had about one or two really good rounds, but I definatly wasn't the horse of the team.

So as you may guess...I didn't even try out for the college team. Good fun to play with the high school buds though.

Any school sport is a good experiance overall.


----------



## Callaway (Mar 29, 2006)

My school never had a golf club team, we went on a few trips and played other people but it was more of an every man for himself kind of thing.


----------



## dahabi (Mar 29, 2006)

i wanted to play for my school, but couldnt make it to the tryout. i was pretty upset there


----------



## white_tiger_137 (Mar 23, 2006)

Yup, I made the varsity team as a freshmen last summer. I don't know who has the best college team....


----------



## ditchweed (Mar 29, 2006)

*Golf School*

We had golf in school, but never took-up the offer. I knew one day it would catch-up to me. Now I'm playing against those kids that took golf in school.


----------

